# kitten contracts



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey all 

i was wondering where you all got your kitten contracts from ? or do you make your own ?

thanks


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Stacey, I make my own*


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

right ok cool 
is there anywhere i can get a temeplate of one and change things to how i like ?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*You can PM me your email addy and i'll send you a copy of mine to give you an idea if you want*


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awww great thank you i have just pm you now


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi stacey
I have one too - can send it to u as well if you like and then you can edit the bits that you want along with Wendys 
In fact you can find mine on my website:

Purrfactor - Kitten Adoption Agreement

Although, someone i am getting a kitten from went beserk because i had in my contract that all kittens will be sold on the non active register as pets only.
She said i shouldnt be limiting the breeding world. My response to that is that I am not experienced enough to sell a queen just yet and would only do so under the agreement of my breeder and mentor that the person was suitable and so was the cat. I have no restrictions on MY cats and therefore I can change my mind later if we decide that a particular kitten is good breeding quality.

It really made me mad!! grrrrrrrrr 
I didnt put it in my contract to upset people - just merely to cover my own back so that i dont have to sell on the active register!
I have taken it out of my contract for the time being.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

don't have a contract


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

why do you say that fluffly ?
and thank you saff thats a great help  ooooo well i woul of thought that would be a good idea to have the non-active in the contract have you spoken to your breeder about what they think ?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> why do you say that fluffly ?
> and thank you saff thats a great help  ooooo well i woul of thought that would be a good idea to have the non-active in the contract have you spoken to your breeder about what they think ?


Yes well the lady that said that to me was one of my breeders - but not my mentor. My mentor said she didnt see the problem and that she thought it would be better to have it in the contract than not


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwww ok yes i would say its defo better i am doing the same unless my breeder says different as i am not able to say which kitten is of breeding or show quality


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Hi stacey
> I have one too - can send it to u as well if you like and then you can edit the bits that you want along with Wendys
> In fact you can find mine on my website:


*Good idea Zowie*



> Although, someone i am getting a kitten from went beserk because i had in my contract that all kittens will be sold on the non active register as pets only.
> She said i shouldnt be limiting the breeding world. My response to that is that I am not experienced enough to sell a queen just yet and would only do so under the agreement of my breeder and mentor that the person was suitable and so was the cat. I have no restrictions on MY cats and therefore I can change my mind later if we decide that a particular kitten is good breeding quality.
> 
> It really made me mad!! grrrrrrrrr
> ...


*I have all my kittens on the non-active for pet/show only, then if someone comes along that knows what they're doing and wants to breed to help the wegie lines, then it's easy enough for me to take them off non-active(my breeders/mentors recommended me to do that)
I would put it back in Zowie, you do what you're comfortable with, they're your kittens*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I totally agree, hi stace hows things with gem and have you got the others yet, also you can have a copy of my homing agreement if you want, its on my website change it around abit do whatever you can, xx
Also I would leave in non active, as if you do decide there is a suitable kit to have on the Active, you can easily change it, 

Morning Wendy  xxxx*


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

morning lyn 

awww thank you xx yes Gem is great very bossy lol and mmm not yet i get the new babies on the 26th i am meeting them at the bengal cat club show  soooo excited i just cant wait 
hows you hun ?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Morning Wendy  xxxx


*Hehe, Morning Linda Morning Stacey*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yep im gd thanx oohhh not long now them xx*


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

lol mmmmm too long for me tho 
morning selk  oooo check your email hun


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*so i dont miss any one out, MORNING EVERY ONE *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, it's very quiet today is'nt it*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> why do you say that fluffly ?
> and thank you saff thats a great help  ooooo well i woul of thought that would be a good idea to have the non-active in the contract have you spoken to your breeder about what they think ?


because i believe they are not worth the paper they are written on. none of my pedigree cats came with a contract.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> because i believe they are not worth the paper they are written on. none of my pedigree cats came with a contract.


Yes but surely 9/10 would adhere to it. You will only get the odd one that wont. And surely thats better than nothing at all?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

hellllo 
>^..^< all cat lovers


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi, welcome to you*


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

just trying to work out how to use this site lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

your cats are gorgeous


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, haha, won't take long, did'nt me, lol*



> your cats are gorgeous


*Thank You*


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey welcome to the site   


mmmmm maybe its best to have a contract than not surely its legally bindin ?
as both parties sign and agree to whats written ?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*They're only legally binding if it's written in a certain way or solicitors used. 
I have them and hope that people will abide by them, but sadly as I found out, they don't always. 
I can see why some people don't use them*


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwww ok i guess  well having one i suppose will help


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> awwwww ok i guess  well having one i suppose will help


In my opinion stacey its better to have one than not. Ok its not legally binding but most peeps will see it that way and adhere to it - only 10% of peeps wouldnt i reckon??


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome Candrika Do you have any pics of your cats plz as a fellow Siamese lover..would love to see some


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya and welcome SC, there you go Kels another fellow Siamese lover  me wants more Persian peeps on here, sob sob sob. No offence SC, will enjoy chatting to you too, I love all cats


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

i think so so i will stick with it 
hey kelly and saynamore  have you guys seen my pics of my new babies ?? in the gallery  i could help myself but to show you the wonderful and kissable and cant wait to see them babies  lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes I have me dear they are scrummy  What colours are you getting, the first one looks like a snow but i'm not very good on Bengals  Bet you can't wait to get them home


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

yep one is a snow and the other is a whited brown spotted 
aww thank you they do look so good you could eat them lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, never heard of whited brown spotted, but I got one right out of two, lol. They are gorgeous


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwww yes you did lol  yes they are the brown spotted with a white tummy heres a pic of her tummy


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

she is soooooooo cute


----------

